# New Guy



## ButchsTT (Nov 14, 2007)

:evil: Just wanted to say hi


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome but why the angry :evil: face :?:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi YellowTT,
He is not angry, he just has a welders mask on. (Check out ButchsTT) profile!


----------

